# Boiler help needed



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have a logic 30+ combi boiler. Daughter had a shower tonight and radiators have got warm in the house!
Quick online search seems to suggest the diverter valve is at fault and quite simple to replace.

Looking at images online of a new part the brass bit arrowed below is the actual valve and black part is the motor. 
Any ideas if I can check which one is bust or should I replace both?
Other suggestion online is to just replace actuator inside valve rather than the whole valve.

Or plan C- get a plumber out










Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Get a gas safe engineer out pal, end of.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Get a plumber out, you don’t want flooding your house, or blow it up. 
They know what they are doing and mostimes it is cheaper as they immediately know what part is gone and what to replace. 
There are some good lads out there.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like the diverter to me.. to be precise the diaphragm. Not expensive and won't take long at all.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Unfortunately the laws on gas appliances are tight, if that is your boiler and you have taken the cover off, you have already broke the law as you are not gas safe certified (i’m assuming). Obviously this is a picture from the internet, right? 

Just get the plumber in who services it :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have changed the motor valve on my system.

Who ever did the install put stop valves on every pipe to allow it to be isolated.

There was lots of wires but just did a one for one swap out.

The valve on my system is in the airing cupboard not in the boiler.

They do stick generally in the summer with no use. A gentle tap or two can free them.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Change the diverter valve yourself, it's perfectly fine to work on your own boiler in spite of what the gas safe guys may tell you.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

bluechimp said:


> Unfortunately the laws on gas appliances are tight, if that is your boiler and you have taken the cover off, you have already broke the law as you are not gas safe certified (i'm assuming). Obviously this is a picture from the internet, right?
> 
> Just get the plumber in who services it :thumb:


He's not broken the law by removing the cover as it's not part of the combustion chamber/process. Before removing it though it would need to safely isolated from the electrical supply.

Saying that, I'd still recommend getting a qualified trades person out to diagnose/rectify the fault. If it's a gas fitting related issue, just make sure they're gas safe, in this case, it's probably not related to a gas fitting but still needs a proper diagnosis.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mac- said:


> Change the diverter valve yourself, it's perfectly fine to work on your own boiler in spite of what the gas safe guys may tell you.


Not entirely correct, but yes, a competent person, electrician/plumber can work on 'non gas' component parts of the boiler.

As with any electrical appliance, safe isolation is key.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It's not confined to electricians/plumbers, it's deemed as a competent person and this is undefined as it's virtually impossible to disprove competence. I've got a masters in mech eng, hnd in electrical engineering and BS7671 and Siemens accredited PLC engineer it doesn't automatically assume I'm competent.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had very well known boiler companies who have sent their engineers for servicing/ repairs .. I would say only half of them were 'competent'.

The last guy left us without heating and hot water for 24hrs after a simple service :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mac- said:


> It's not confined to electricians/plumbers, it's deemed as a competent person and this is undefined as it's virtually impossible to disprove competence. I've got a masters in mech eng, hnd in electrical engineering and BS7671 and Siemens accredited PLC engineer it doesn't automatically assume I'm competent.


I get that Mac, unfortunately, if anything ever goes tragically wrong, said competent person would then need to prove beyond all reasonable doubt that they were competent to the HSE.

There are simply too many people out there who are working on gas appliances without any relevant qual's or competencies allowing them to do so.

Saying that, there's many who are qualified/competent and still leaving appliances in a dangerous state/condition.

Also, MI's and warranty are all based upon the appliance being worked on by a qualified/competent person.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Would class myself as competent. Boiler is isolated when I do any research on it and I would never think about or even touch the gas side of it. 

Update on the valve, I topped up the water loop as guage was hovering at 1 and switched it from Summer(HW) to Winter setting(HW+CH) and back again. No issues with it since, not convinced that low pressure would cause the problem but I'll see how it goes.


----------

